# Teurerer AVR besserer Sound?



## B-A-N-G-E-R (29. September 2014)

Hi Leute im Moment habe ich ein Denon X-1000 und bin mit dem Sound nicht wirklich zufrieden. Meine Frage ist klingen größere Modelle besser oder haben sie nur mehr Ausstattung?
Ich würde mir gerne den holen weiß aber nicht ob es was bringt:
Pioneer VSX-924-K 7.2 Netzwerk AV Receiver (150 Watt pro Kanal, Airplay, App. Steuerung, Internetradio, Spotify Connect, Gapless Wiedergabe, Bluetooth & W-Lan, Multi Zone) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Als Boxen benutze ich die :
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...kCode=as2&tag=whoo-21&linkId=Y4A5OV6SMV46ISU6

danke schonmal für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Dartwurst (29. September 2014)

Was verstehst Du unter besserem Klang? Mehr Bass, spritzigere Höhen, ausgewogenere Stimmwiedergabe? Grundsätzlich haben teurere Geräte höherwertigere Bauteile ( Trafo, Elkos). Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man den Unterschied an Deinen Boxen gravierend heraushört. Ich würde mir meinen Verstärker schnappen, einen Händler aufsuchen und verschiedene Boxen probehören. Mein Händler macht sowas.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (29. September 2014)

Also ich vermisse schon ein paar Details im Klang und die Stimmen in Filmen hört man auch echt nicht so gut raus. Alles in allem hören sich Satelieten wesentlich besser an von der Klarheit. Die Boxen müssten viel mehr können, deswegen denke ich die müssen besser gefüttert werden. Bass gibts genug aber der setzt auch immer sehr spät an, nicht bei leisen Sachen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2014)

In 1. Linie mehr Features, höhere Leistung sowie wertigere Bauteile ( ab einem gewissen Preis ). Was hast du als Kabel ( Querschnitt / Länge ), aber ich glaube nicht wirklich das die an besseren Receivern auch viel besser klingen. Hattest du die Boxen schon vorher mit einem anderen Modell betrieben? Stehen die Boxen ev. sogar ungünstig?


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2014)

Ich würde sagen das meiste liegt an den boxen, ich hatte übergangsweise meinen 2006 gekauften 300€ Receiver an meinem Soundsystem in Signatur (allein die 2 Front Lautsprecher haben 1300€ fürs paar gekostet) und ich habe höchstens nen minimalen Unterschied zum alten Receiver gehört.

Also das meiste hängt an den Boxen, wenn du mehr Details willst wäre mein Tipp die bei einem richtigen Hifi Laden Boxen anhören und mit ihm auch darüber sprechen ob Standboxen in deinem Raum Sinn machen.

Du kannst dann dein Teufel System nach und nach erweitern mit Boxen aus der für die Front gekauften Serie. 

Natürlich solltest du schon etwas mehr investieren sonst lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, wenn man erstmal ne gute Anlage schätzen gelernt hat will man es nicht mehr missen. 

Bei mir ging z.B. alles mit einem 150€ Teufel Set und später günstigen AVR wie deiner los.


----------



## goern (29. September 2014)

Der Denon X1000 ist für die Preisklasse schon ein sehr ordentliches Gerät mit gutem Einmessystem.
Ich glaube bevor du auf die Suche nach einem neuen AVR gehst, gehe mal die Einstellungen durch.

Wie wurden die LS eingemessen? Stehen sie auf "Large" oder small". Wie wurde die Trennfrequenz eingestellt ab dem der Subwoofer übernimmt.
in welchem Raum stehen die LS? Entfernung zu den Wänden etc. etc.

In den Einstellungen müsste es auch die Möglichkeit geben etwas gegen die leisen Stimmen zu tun. Beim Yamaha half mir da die Option Adaptive ARC.


----------



## Skyraker77 (29. September 2014)

Aufstellung, Einstellung und Raumakustik.

Die Aufstellung der Lautsprecher sollte zuerst einfach nochmal geprüft werden bzw. durch ausprobieren optimiert werden. Selbst das Ein- bzw. Ausdrehen der Lautsprecher um ein paar Grad kann schon einiges bewegen.
Weiterhin wissen wir nicht wie dein Verstärker eingestellt / verkurbelt ist.
Den größten Einfluss hat allerdings die Raumakustik. In einem schlechten Raum bringen die besten und teuersten Lautsprecher nichts. Sie beflügeln lediglich das Ego.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (29. September 2014)

Ich habe schon echt unendlich viele Einstellungen abgearbeitet. 
- Die Front stehen weit genug von der Wand entfernt (Bassreflex) und sind als Groß eingestuft. 
- Die Rears hängen an der Wand , Small mit 60 Hz Crossover. 
- Der Center Small 90 Hz.
- Die Boxen sind wegen dem Boden auf Gummifüßen
- Der Kabel Querschnitt ist 2,5mm
- Quellen per HDMI angeschlossen
- Der Raum ist ca. 25Qm und quadratisch

Aber man merkt noch nichtmal einen Unterschied ob man auf Small stellt oder Large. Die Stimmen kann ich nur lauter kriegen wenn ich so eine Art Nachtmodus aktiviere was allerdings dann den Sound irgendwie Lautstärke technisch komplett verbiegt. Dann gibts noch die Möglichkeit den Center lauter zu einzustellen aber das zerstört ebenfalls die ganze Räumlichkeit. Der Center gibt sowieso ein ganz eigenartigen Sound von sich (Das liegt nicht an den Boxen). Der center Sound hört sich an wie eine 128kbs MP3 und der rest wie 320kbs ums mal irgendwie erklären zu wollen 
Das einzigste wo ich echt zufrieden bin ist die Musikwiedergabe sowohl im Stereo als auch Matrix usw. halt die Modi ohne Sub klingen wirklich super. Da kommt echt ordentlich Bass aus den Fronts und nicht so ein billiger Bass sondern ein richtig wuchtiger Bass der sich im Hintergrund hält. Beim Film ist es aber ehrlich gesagt schlimmer von der Qualität her als ein gutes Brüllwürfel set. Ich habe hauptsächlich Mitten und Bass die höhen gehen förmlich unter. Glasscherben, Waffen nachladen, Klickgeräusche oder einfach nur ein Nießen hört sich an als ob jemand ein Taschentuch davor hält. Ich hab schon die Boxenabdeckungen abgemacht um mehr höhen und ein klareren Sound zu bekommen aber letzendlich reicht mir das noch nicht. Das die Boxen das können weiß ich ja von der Musikwiedergabe her. Das bringt mich noch zum verzweifeln oder besser gesagt hat es schon. Ich habe wirklich alle Kombination und Einstellmöglichkeiten durchprobiert, wirklich alle. Ich habe die Sachen schon 1 Jahr jetzt und dem entsprechend 100te Einstullungen durchgecheckt. Alle ohne Erfolg.

Deswegen glaube ich das 1. der Denon einfach nicht den Detailreichtum den ich suche von sich gibt in der Filmwiedergabe oder 2. mir der Denon einfach klanglich nicht zu sagt

Ich werde wohl echt einfach ein Pioneer mal ausprobieren. Die Frage ist nur hört sich ein VSX 924 besser an als ein VSX 528?


----------



## cap82 (29. September 2014)

Hast du mit Audissey eingemessen? Hört sich eher nach ner vermurksten Messung an..


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (29. September 2014)

Alles wie gesagt schon Tausend mal mit Audissey ohne alles kreuz und wuer probiert.
Der Unterschied ist schon so wie Onboard Sound gegen Soundkarte, ich bekomme in Filmen so gesehen leider nur den Onboard Sound


----------



## dekay55 (30. September 2014)

Damit sich wirklich Soundunterschiede bemerkbar machen Verstärkerseitig musst du schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen, im Preisbereich bis um die 1000e schenken sich die ganzen AVR´s im grunde nichts, im grunde unterscheiden sich hier die modelle nur in ihrer austattung und wie sie gesoundet wurden. Vieleicht hat man ganz marginale unterschiede aber ich denke das wirst du mit deinen Lautsprechern nichtmal groß raushören können und wenn sind solche nuancen ohnehin nur für einen gehübten hörer wahrnehmbar, wo es dann wirklich unterschiede gibt ist wie gesagt jenseits der 1k grenze. Und selbst da muss man suchen bis man wirklich AVR´s findet die gravierend unterschiedlich klingen. 

Bei dir vermute ich schon eher das dein Wiedergabe Material einfach mies ist, was spielst du den ab ? Original DVD´s / BR´s ?


----------



## wobix (30. September 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Bei dir vermute ich schon eher das dein Wiedergabe Material einfach mies ist, was spielst du den ab ? Original DVD´s / BR´s ?



Das vermute ich auch, wenn ich Filme über Sky HD schaue machts nur halb so viel Spass wie über BluRay.
Zum Einmessen und ausprobieren nehme ich gerne die Invasion in "The Avengers" auf BluRay, die Scene is einfach so Brachial von den Explosionen und auch gut für Stimmen, da sich dort in allen Ton- und Lautstärken unterhalten wird.


----------



## NuVirus (30. September 2014)

Falls er über PC schaut ist es evtl auch gar kein Dolby Digital/DTS eingestellt dann ist es auch klar das kein Surround Feeling aufkommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Bei dir vermute ich schon eher das dein Wiedergabe Material einfach mies ist, was spielst du den ab ? Original DVD´s / BR´s ?



Die Frage wird wohl so schnell nicht beantwortet


> Falls er über PC schaut ist es evtl auch gar kein Dolby Digital/DTS eingestellt dann ist es auch klar das kein Surround Feeling aufkommt.


 Wäre auch möglich, ich finde eh das PC und Home Entertain nicht wirklich zusammen gehören bin da halt ziemlich Oldschool. Ferndiagnosen sind eh schwer, vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden mit feinem Gehör der vor Ort helfen kann


----------



## dekay55 (30. September 2014)

Da ist der punkt worauf ich hinaus will, die beschreibung klingt naemlich so als würde man probieren ne Miese Stereo Spur mit nem Dolby Pro Logic Decoder auf 4.1 zu zwingen.

Is zwar jetz OT aber warum sollte PC und HomeEntertain nicht zuammengehören ?


----------



## NuVirus (30. September 2014)

Normal ist es ja eher so das der Klang der Musik schlecht ist und Film recht vernünftig. 

Da könnte es wirklich sein das kein DD oder DTS am Receiver ankommt denn das macht sehr viel aus.

Das nervt mich auch an Online Streaming von Amazon oä mit meiner Anlage am X4000.

Falls du ne Einstellung wissen willst kann ich dir evtl helfen da das Menü wohl ähnlich aufgebaut ist.


----------



## dekay55 (30. September 2014)

Kommt stark auf die musik drauf an, es gibt in der tat einiges an musik die mit ProLogic 2 richtig gut klingt und ist teilweise sogar drauf abgemischt. Das beste beispiel ist einfach The Prodigy z.b die Music for the Jilted Generation die ist komplett auf "analog" Dolby Surround ausgelegt, die scheibe nehm ich auch als Referenz um den ProLogic 2 Decoder zu testen, klingt naemlich auch nicht exakt gleich.

Btw bei MP3 hörste das nicht oder bei anderen komprimierten sachen da die Surround informationen teilweise in dem bereich liegen der weggeschnippelt wird. 

Und das es bei Filmen recht vernünftig klingt liegt auch auf der hand, in der Stereospur ist ein 4.0 "Surround" Signal eingebaut.


----------



## NuVirus (30. September 2014)

Was mir gerade auffällt der TE ist gesperrt also mal abwarten wann er wieder antworten kann.


----------



## goern (7. Oktober 2014)

wobix schrieb:


> Das vermute ich auch, wenn ich Filme über Sky HD schaue machts nur halb so viel Spass wie über BluRay.
> Zum Einmessen und ausprobieren nehme ich gerne die Invasion in "The Avengers" auf BluRay, die Scene is einfach so Brachial von den Explosionen und auch gut für Stimmen, da sich dort in allen Ton- und Lautstärken unterhalten wird.


 
Da muss ich aber ehrlich sagen liegt es an Sky selbst. Die Tonabmischung ist der letzte Mist. Fußball in 5.1? Bin da sehr enttäuscht von. Genauso verhält es sich bei vielen anderen Sendern. Da muss nachgebessert werden. Auf BD hingegen geht es ab wie Lutzi. 
Die Szene nutze ich auch


----------



## Gamer_07 (19. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Was mir gerade auffällt der TE ist gesperrt also mal abwarten wann er wieder antworten kann.



Hoffe wir erfahren noch wie er mit dem Thema umgegangen ist.
Hab das ähnliche Problem das mein Receiver womöglich zu schwach ist.


----------



## wobix (19. Oktober 2014)

Was für ein Setup hast du denn?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (23. Januar 2015)

So da ist er wieder xD
Also klar ich habe ausschließlich Bluray's Original natürlich, Filme von gewissen Seiten kann ich mir einfach nichtmehr antun. Ich habe es mittlererweile so gelöst das ich den Center ein gutes Stück angehoben habe in der Lautstärke. So klingt es jetzt vernünftiger. Der AVR hat auch ein Update gemacht und hat auf einmal ordentlich Bass im Stereobetrieb was vorher nicht so war, mir gefällts. Hört sich jetzt ziemlich brutal tief an nicht so knallig sondern eher wummerig ^^


----------

